

Palm opens up SDK and WebOS developer portal - schwanksta
http://developer.palm.com/index.php

======
firefoxman1
I installed it and took it for a test run today. I like the idea of apps being
being like mini web pages, being purely HTML + CSS + JavaScript.

The documentation is well written too. I liked the "Hello World" tutorial.

------
schwanksta
This is a few days old but I couldn't find it in SearchYC.

